
Ask HN: Does the use of 3rd party services affect valuation of a startup? - goshx
Today, there are many companies offering API&#x27;s for integration which allow for entire businesses to be built mostly on top of 3rd party services.<p>How does the dependency on these 3rd party services affect the valuation of a startup?
======
weddpros
I'd say Amazon AWS is all about 3rd party services, and their users are doing
OK.

You can check [http://stackshare.io/stacks](http://stackshare.io/stacks) to
see who's using what

